# [wpa_supplicant] Perte de la connexion Wifi (abandon)

## SnowBear

Bonjour à tous,

je suis face à un problème que je n'avais pas encore rencontré et je ne vois pas bien comment il est arrivé _o_ .

Je perds la connexion Wifi dès que je l'utilise un peu trop.

Si je lance wpa_gui j'ai ce message : 

```
Could not get status from wpa_supplicant
```

Si je fais iwconfig j'obtient : 

```
eth1      unassociated  ESSID:off/any

          Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.457 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=8/0

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:3  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

Si je relance /etc/init.d/net.eth1 je récupère le wifi jusqu'a la prochaine coupure.

Mon conf.d/net :

```
dns_domain_lo="mousur.org"

modules=("dhcpd" "!iwconfig" "wpa_supplicant")

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )
```

Mon wpa_supplicant.conf :

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=0

update_config=1

fast_reauth=1

network={

        ssid="mousur_dot_org"

        psk="*******************"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

}
```

Les modules chargées :

```
ieee80211_crypt_tkip     8576  2

ieee80211_crypt_wep     3840  0

ieee80211_crypt_ccmp     5248  0

ipw2200               114608  0
```

Si vous avez des idées je suis preneur  :Sad:  .Last edited by SnowBear on Sun Jun 01, 2008 5:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Salut, tout d'abord, tu utilises quel kernel ?

De plus, quand ta connexion tombe tu as quoi dans dmesg.

J'ai quelques problèmes des fois avec le kernel 2.6.24 avec le driver Iwl3945, par contre c'est supposé se régler avec le kernel 2.6.25.

----------

## kopp

Avec iwl3945 et 2.6.25 j'ai aussi des problèmes, je sais pas si ça vient du routeur ou de mon truc. Parfois je suis obligé de unload/reload le module

----------

## SnowBear

Mon kernel : 2.6.24-tuxonice-r4

Pour le dmesg... je répondrais quand ça aura replanté, ce qui n'est pas le cas actuellement   :Sad:  mais à première vue il n'y a rien dans le dmesg.

----------

## SnowBear

Bon... ayé ça a coupé, résultat rien dans le dmesg.

----------

## Desintegr

Tu peux aussi essayer de sniffer avec Wireshark pour ce qu'il se passe.

----------

## d2_racing

Tu devrais avoir au moins quelque chose du genre Desautotification ou quelque chose qui dit que tu n'est plus associé au routeur.

----------

## SnowBear

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Tu devrais avoir au moins quelque chose du genre Desautotification ou quelque chose qui dit que tu n'est plus associé au routeur.

 

Absolument rien de rien  :Wink:  .

Je suis repassé sur une ancienne sauvegarde d'une gentoo qui été sur cette machine et ça marche _o_ .

Donc pour ce topic : abandon.

----------

## d2_racing

Tu devrais essayer le kernel 2.6.25-Gentoo-r4 qui est en testing, car moi je n'ai plus de déconnection depuis que roule avec ce kernel.

----------

## SnowBear

En fait,

sur ma sauvegarde c'est exactement le même noyau que (2.6.24-r4 tuxonice) avec le même .config et ça marche.

Le problème devait venir d'ailleurs.

----------

## razer

Pas vraiment de réponses concrètes à apporter, je voudrais juste ajouter un petit HS concernant les versions de noyau et le wireless.

Sur mon portable, la carte pcmcia wifi m'impose l'usage de ndiswrapper.

J'utilise aussi wpa_supplicant pour la couche d'authentification.

Kernel 2.6.22 : wifi ok, tout baigne

Kernel 2.6.24 + 2.6.25, nombreuses versions testées : le wifi bloque la plupart du temps au niveau de l'authentification, cela passe très rarement...

Y a t'il un lien de donc relatif concernant le support des kernels récents pour le wifi ?

----------

